# Elderly Driver



## rabbithutch (Jan 29, 2013)

My neighbor was working in his yard when he was startled by a late model car that came crashing through his hedge and ended up in his front lawn.

He rushed to help an elderly lady driver out of the car and sat her down on a lawn chair.

He said with excitement, "you appear quite elderly to be driving."

"Well, yes, I am," she replied proudly. "I'll be 97 next month, and I am now old enough that I don't even need a driver's license anymore.

"The last time I went to my doctor, he examined me and asked if I had a driver's license. I told him yes and handed it to him. He took scissors out of the drawer, cut the license into pieces, and threw them in the waste basket, saying,

'You won't need this anymore,' so I thanked him and left!"


----------



## seldom23 (Feb 5, 2013)

Really a nice one, but doesn't make a sense to me. that what they actually have tried to convey in the joke. As i am little dull, in understanding the them. . . lol :drool


----------



## seldom23 (Feb 9, 2013)

Seldom23 said:


> Really a nice one, but doesn't make a sense to me. that what they actually have tried to convey in the joke. As i am little dull, in understanding the them. . . lol :drool


That's what i think about the topic, What you think? Do give your ideas and suggestions,


----------



## michael ark (Feb 9, 2013)

Florida inlarged all steet signs for the older residents.


----------



## rabbithutch (Feb 10, 2013)

I lived in Clearwater FL for several years.  The major North-South artery for the west coast of Florida is US19.  Every year, as soon as the elderly snowbirds arrived (usually about the first of November), the number of automobile accidents increased dramatically.  Every year there were maiming or fatal accidents on 19 caused by older drivers driving North in the southbound lanes or vice versa.  They were also notorious for running traffic lights and injuring others.

Florida is very liberal with allowing older folks to retain their driving privileges because it would be political suicide not to do so.  Insurance rates there reflect the fact.


----------

